
React-konva – 2d canvas components for React - lavrton
https://konvajs.org/docs/react/Intro.html
======
rikroots
I think the "How it looks?" example code given on the linked page is going to
fail? The import statement should read:

`import { Stage, Layer, Rect, Circle } from 'react-konva';`

... ?

